# RR-US470



## budloo (Aug 24, 2012)

My friend possesses a Panasonic IC Recorder - RR-US470 and a laptop with Win VIsta. It seems Vista does not recognise the recorder. Is there a solution to this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try reinstalling the driver Pansonic Product Support - RR-US470


----------

